# Chopin - Ballade no.1



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I would like to read any comments...
I recorded this section for application at Juilliard...
The pirst Ballade by Chopin..
Thank you!!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't access youtube again 

This Chopin's work is good but I think Dvorak's and Sibelius' Ballades are much better.


----------

